# Does breastfeeding cause high cholesterol (in mom)?



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

On one of the yahoo groups I am on someone said that breastfeeding causes your cholesterol to be high. I had never heard that before and was wondering if it were true. The only reason I would even worry about it is because I need to get life insurance and I wouldn't want to test high. Of course I don't know what is truly high cholesterol and what the drug companies think is high







.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

yep, sure does. you want all that good fat in your milk for the babe


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illne...ml#Cholesterol


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I had bloodwork done when ds was 9 months old and almost exclusively breast feeding... My dr told me my cholesterol was too high and wanted to put me on meds. My gut told me not to do it. I then researched for a long time and came up with yes, breastfeeding causes cholesterol to go up, and it is not dangerous.

My dr was upset at me for refusing meds, but this was same same dr who couldn't understand why I hadn't had a period since ds was born.







:


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

To put it another way, NORMAL cholesterol levels for a lactating woman are higher than for one who isn't. Any bloodwork done to test should be analyzed taking this into account.


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Very interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------

